# Story Thread



## DarkMo (24. Januar 2014)

vllt können wir hier ja ein paar lustige, intressante, what ever geschichten posten? ich fang mal an 



hab mich gestern spontan dazu entschieden mal in tanaris auf  datacronsuche zu gehen. da gibts 2e, die man per "ballon" erreichen  kann. so viel is ja nu auch ned los und da waren glaube um die 30 leute  online. im ersten versuch traf ich auf nen 55er imp, also schnell  verpisst. gab eh bald abendbrot, also da in der nähe ausgeloggt und  später wieder rin. alles frei, schön. nur noch ne stunde auf das ding  warten xD

kletter da auf den "absprungpunkt" hoch, find ich nen  getarnten jedi ^^ komm paar mins später wieder, waren wir schon zu dritt   kurz bevor das ding nu endlich bei uns war, tauchten noch 2 rote  unseres levels auf und einer davon traute sich, sich brav und friedlich  zu uns zu gesellen. war ganz schön trubel plötzlich xD

naja,  aufm ballon haben sie den roten dann runtergekachelt :/ aber gut, ich  hatte meine 2 datacrons  die anderen hatte ich dann auch noch geholt  ^^


----------



## Izarak (27. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mal mit ein paar Kollegen auf Voss zu viert einer Gruppe Imps(LvL 50 16 Mann)den World Boss geklaut...
Denn als das Spiel noch relativ neu war konnten wir vom Berg aus draufschießen und die Imps habens nicht gemerkt!
Da irgendwann alle tot waren außer 2,killten wir die und holten uns den Boss(der hatte noch 140 hp!!!)
Das war geil!
Allerdings spiele ich das Spiel nicht mehr...Wegen Abo und so.
Habe 2 50er und nen 55er.


----------

